# My Letter to the Pastor...



## BlueWaveCapt

I have recently returned to the Church that I grew up in, as well as explored other potential Church homes for my family and I. After much personal struggle and conflict about this issue...I decided to send an email letter to my Church's Pastor. 

Dear Pastor-

Feel free to share this with the parish group or whoever you think would like to read it. 
I don't know if you remember who I am. I haven't been a highly visible part of the congregation or been very "active" in the Church in recent years. I've only started attending regularly since Father's Day this year, and have since been there every Sunday the last 5 weeks. I'm going to just come out and say it - I (and my family) don't enjoy attending the newly styled Church "production" that takes place at the 11:00 service on Sundays. I don't mean to sound overly harsh because there are many things about this Church that I and my family love very much. We are enjoying our Sunday school classes and our daughter loves Children's Church. We also enjoy your preaching very much. This is in NO way meant to be a personal attack towards you or your ability to deliver a message/preach an awesome sermon. That's also 1 of the aspects of this Church we enjoy very much.

I've been trying several Churches the last couple months and I don't like this new-age idea that Church has to be a big production with projector screens, full bands, rows of mics on the alter, and constant performances of new age songs by musical teams/soloists, etc... That feels VERY strange for me to say, and (if this gets discussed) might sound hypocritical...because I have always been very involved in Music. I enjoyed singing solos at Church several times a year when I was younger, enjoyed singing with the Church Choir, and was a music/voice major in college. I guess my point is...music has always been a HUGE part of my worship methods. But...it was a special part of Church that wasn't every Sunday. It never engulfed the entire service with full bands and multiple microphones laid up on the alter rail. This new style of worship reminds me of all these hundreds of non-denominational places of worship that seem to be so popular these days. I'll tell you this...I've attended several of them, and I just get tired of all the constant performances and Sunday-concerts being put on. It's too much. The message is getting lost (to me at least) by all the constant need for a "sound crew" and a "production crew" and a group of "stage hands", etc... just to get through a single Sunday worship service. That (to me) doesn't make much sense. In the last 5 Sundays of attendance I can't remember opening the hymnal ONCE to sing a traditional hymn. If I wanted to attend a non-denominational (and impersonal) concert on Sunday...there are hundreds of those to choose from. These non-denominational claim to be "different" and "cutting edge" but in the end they just seem like weekly shows with a generic message to please a generic crowd of people. What I want is my Methodist Church back. I hope I'm not alone in that sentiment. 

I want to see a Church Choir singing Church Hymns from our hymnal. I want the projector screens to go away and not be permanent fixture EVERY Sunday up on the alter. I want the collection of microphones that seems to permanently reside on the alter to become something that comes out for special presentations, special musical performances, and special solos that only occur every couple months...not every week. Same with this full band of guitars, drums, keyboards, etc... This is great once in a while to mix things up or highlight a special service once a month or every couple months. I don't know how attendance is at our Church...it could be way up and I might not be in touch with what the congregation wants/needs. Like I said...it's been many years since I attended regularly and I might be off-base. 

I would like to add that the reason we have been coming back is because my Dad spoke so highly of you. He loves your messages, your preaching, and recommended that we try this Church again. He was RIGHT. I (and my family) really do agree with my Dad. We do enjoy your preaching. We enjoy your message and feel that we learn more about our relationship with God and Jesus Christ. I (as I'm sure many people do) struggle all the time with my religious views, with sin, and with being a good Christian. I'm sure I will struggle with this my whole life. But I want to try. My family wants to try. We need to have our daughters baptized and actually...my wife has never been baptized. It's something we had hoped to discuss with you very soon. 

I'm just not sure the "new style" of worship is for us. I don't think we need to be a boring, stuffy, old, Church...but that doesn't mean we have to put on a show every Sunday either. There HAS to be some "middle ground" that can be found between the 2 styles of worship. Also...I have been told that the early service is more of a traditional service...which might be what I'm looking for, but I have 2 daughters. My 4 yr old LOVES Children's Church, moments w/ the Children, and all that. I remember as a child that my favorite parts of Church were the same, and I've been told that this is only available at the 11:00 AM service. Heck...even if it was at the early service I don't know if I'd make it in time with 2 young children to get ready.

Just my thoughts...for what its worth. Like I said I'm only recently returning to Church, so I could be out of touch with what "the people" want...but I felt compelled to tell you my feelings. 
Thank you for your time. Feel free to call me if you have any questions or want to discuss it any further. My family and I will be out of town this weekend on a camping trip. We won't be at Sunday service due to this camping trip. I didn't want you to think we just decided to not come to Church. We'll be in Waller, TX with a group of families camping at Yogi Bear park. 

Signed...w/ phone number


----------



## just plain bill

it's like eating candy all the time. no real nourishment, it seems. but popping open a hymnal is like eating real food. and the message in the old songs can't be missed. and it gets right into your soul where real change can happen. where you can REALLY see God.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

Exactly...I can't even figure out what the heck these people are singing about half the time. It's hard to hear them over the whaling of guitars and slamming of drums/cymbols.


----------



## huntinguy

I think what you are sayin is that those things seem "overdone" and distracting. They can be just that.

That coming from a pastor that would love to simply have a pianist right now lol. (that can be distracting too)

Its a balance that can sometimes be difficult to find.

If I was your pastor I'd be happy to recieve your letter and make an effort to contact you and discuss the matter.


----------



## grassman

I was also in the same boat. I was raised in a traditional Southern Baptist church, probably similiar to your church. So while trying to find a church for my family it became very discouraging because every church seemed like a rock concert. Then finally we settled in on a church and I had to just tell myself that I am going there to worship God, and he doesnt care if it is from a hymn or a drum set. Once I let decided to not let that stuff get in my way I have actually learned to enjoy it, and believe me I am very "traditional".
Another way to look at is like this, you go to a concert or football game with all of that production and hooplah, to basically idolize other men. So why wouldnt you put on a show to worship our Father?


----------



## chazbo

I guess I will be the lone voice of dissent........ If I'm reading everything correctly, all of your issues come down to personal preference. You prefer another type of worship, other than what is being served. Your issues aren't moral, or theological...simply personal preference. If your the only person with that preference, why should anything be changed?

Many people find lots of fulfillment in contemporary worship, while feeling like more traditional hymn book based worship is empty........No one is right or wrong, they just prefer something different. If your preference is that important, then maybe it's best to find somewhere that they think like you do.......


----------



## fishingcacher

That's very interesting as I was thinking the very same thing while sitting in Sunday morning service wondering if the music we sing is pretty "weak" in content compared to hymns. The other question I have was why go we sing so many of them? I am sure your Pastor will appreciate some constructive feedback.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

chazbo said:


> I guess I will be the lone voice of dissent........ If I'm reading everything correctly, all of your issues come down to personal preference. You prefer another type of worship, other than what is being served. Your issues aren't moral, or theological...simply personal preference. If your the only person with that preference, why should anything be changed?
> 
> Many people find lots of fulfillment in contemporary worship, while feeling like more traditional hymn book based worship is empty........No one is right or wrong, they just prefer something different. If your preference is that important, then maybe it's best to find somewhere that they think like you do.......


You are correct in your reply and I agree 100%. However...having been a long-term member and at one time a very active member...I felt the need to reach out to the Pastor to let him know my thoughts on the new style.

I do not want to change this Church to something that they have decided not to be. If the new-age, contemporary services are the way they have decided to hold services - that's their decision and I can find another Church. But I also had the feeling that I was not alone in my reservations...which is why I chose to talk with the Pastor about it. I found out more today that I didn't know about. There seems to be an internal struggle here.

Should things stay this way...I'll continue seeking for a more traditional service. I do not for 1 minute think that this Church should all of a sudden start catering to me. That certainly wasn't the point at all, but if there happened to have been current discussions going on among the Parish Worship leaders team (or whatever they call themselves)...I definitely wanted them to know how I felt.

I did learn more today after talking with the Pastor more in detail. Come to find out...for a while they held 2 seperate services at 11:00. One of them was a contemporary service (like they are doing now) and the other was a traditional service. The Pastor (an admittedly traditional person himself) didn't like having the congregation divided like this and is trying to have a "blended" service. I didn't know this until today when he told me. Unfortunately...this "blended" service is (IMO) really just a full-on contemporary service with a traditional pastor. Apparently (again...I didn't know) this has been a struggle recently and is being discussed regularly. I guess I must not be alone after all.


----------



## huntinguy

Same struggle goes on in many churches. Contemporary Worship, Praise songs and Hymns all have a place.

I'd just like to have a pianist!


----------



## chazbo

I appreciate your maturity, and approach to the issue. I hope you can find a comforting resolution....


----------



## tropicalsun

I've found this thread to be very interesting and very frustrating at the same time. I am a pastor and the content of this thread hits really close to home for me. No matter what type of worship we offer, a choir, a praise team, a band or some combination of these, there are always those who love the music and others who hate it...always. We actually change the musical style in the worship service each week. That approach only seems to allow me to offend the congregation equally In my very humble opinion, this problem will continue to exist in every church until our hearts have changed and we re-evaluate why it is we attend church. On a particular Sunday we had invited a guest musician to lead worship. I was sure that most of my "older" folks were not going to be happy. During the service I noticed on of our dear old saints involved in some very serious personal worship. After the service I said to her, "So..you liked the music?" She schooled me. She said, "No, I didn't like the music, but I didn't come for the music, I came for Him." She was 90 years old and passed away about six months ago. 

No answers here, just prayer; Prayer that one day we can offer that which the Lord desires; united worship in Spirit and in Truth.

God bless,
Tropicalsun


----------



## TX Mike

Well said, Tropicalsun. I wanted to say much the same thing, but you beat me to it.

If we go to church because "we" like the music, "we" like the pastor, etc, we're falling short. Church, and in particular the worship service, ought to bring glory, praise, and honor to God. We do this by prayer, confession, and singing. Yes, we're fed, and God is glorified by the faithful preaching and receiving of His truths. The real question, as I see it, is whether God likes the music, the preaching, and the other elements of worship. 

When worship gets to be too much like a performance, we have shifted the audience from God to man. This trend is sweeping the churches, as they try to make their services appealing to the world. Aside from the fact that they're missing the intended audience, I'm not so sure that they're actually in touch with what the world wants.

Ok, off my soap box now. Can you tell I've been struggling with the same concerns? 

TX Mike


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

I feel like this discussion has a lot of similarities to the "Political Correctness" discussions we've had here on 2cool before. It seems things get watered down more and more to ensure everyone is pleased. I'm not hear to please the world and I don't expect someone to change in order to please ME.

I don't know where I heard this quote, but it seems rather fitting:


> If we succeed in offending noone then its a certainty we have not moved anyone either.


I don't think my Church has become this extreme...but it seems a lot of the have. NOT to ensure that everyone is happy, but that nobody is angry. As long as nobody is angry (whether they are happy or not)...then all is well. I disagree.


----------



## catndahats

Thank you for this thoughtful post.

A lot of us struggle with where to worship. I was away from the church for more years than I care to admit, but at 49 was called, saved, and returned to church and the Lord 3 years ago. Praise God, He is forgiving and patient!

Of all places, landed in one of the big churches with modern praise/worship music, and I find it refreshing. So, maybe I am not in step with the rest of the posters on this thread. I left the church when I was old enough to make those decisions, and part of the reason was the dryness of the traditional worship music. I was young, and maybe did not appreciate it.

I don't write too well, so forgive me if this sounds cold. What I have witnessed in my life is that some churches cling to old ways and fail to attract and then keep young people in the congregation. As the congregation ages and passes on, the church declines. As fishers of men and disciples we have to go out and spread the good news. If that means modern music, I'm ok with it. 

God bless you all, and I'm praying for you to find a good church home, and that Huntinguy will find a piano player soon!
Nate


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

Not sure if I mentioned it or not yet, but I'm not what most would refer to as an "old timer" either. I'm 32 yrs old, and my wife is 29 yrs old.


----------



## Livininlogs

Our church is not very large but we have found a fix for this issue of personal preference. Our 8:30 service is full of Praise songs and music worship. Our 11:00 service has our choir, pipe organ and piano. Most Sundays the services are pretty well split. This works out pretty well in that you have both to offer.


----------



## Barbarian

catndahats said:


> Thank you for this thoughtful post.
> 
> A lot of us struggle with where to worship. I was away from the church for more years than I care to admit, but at 49 was called, saved, and returned to church and the Lord 3 years ago. Praise God, He is forgiving and patient!
> 
> Of all places, landed in one of the big churches with modern praise/worship music, and I find it refreshing. So, maybe I am not in step with the rest of the posters on this thread. I left the church when I was old enough to make those decisions, and part of the reason was the dryness of the traditional worship music. I was young, and maybe did not appreciate it.
> 
> I don't write too well, so forgive me if this sounds cold. What I have witnessed in my life is that some churches cling to old ways and fail to attract and then keep young people in the congregation. As the congregation ages and passes on, the church declines. As fishers of men and disciples we have to go out and spread the good news. If that means modern music, I'm ok with it.
> 
> God bless you all, and I'm praying for you to find a good church home, and that Huntinguy will find a piano player soon!
> Nate


Good post. Matter of fact - good thread. Thus the dilemma of not only this church but many many today. There is a very fine balance and seems that most of the time churches want to do right and make everyone happy. They don't want to lose any families, but they also want to try and reach those families that are not attending a church. Many who have not attended in a long time left the church for the same reasons that many enjoy. It is very hard to try and please both of these groups in style choice. That is hard if not impossible to accomplish. As someone earlier used the example about the elderly lady worshipping to a style she didn't care for. We all wish we could, but for most of us the style can distract us from being able to fully focus on our Lord and Saviour. Style can hurt sometimes much more than it can help. I have been where some of you are and it is difficult and heart wrenching. I pray that it does not become a reason to stay home.


----------



## fishingcacher

Here's my take. Too many churches focus on bringing people to church rather than having ministries that reach out to the unchurched. We have become too church-centric. JMHO. We have a blended worship but I think we spend too much time focusing on the singing and not enough time preparing our hearts for worship to hear the Lord speaking through the Pastor.


----------



## Bonito

BlueWave,

I understand exactly where you're comming from. It's like they're trying to entertain you. The church I attended did the same thing. After complaints from about half of the congregation, the Pastor made the 8:00 service a traditional service ( Organ, piano and hymnal ) and the 10:30 service a modern service ( guitars, drums and the works ) 

I went to the traditional service most of the time and every once in a while the modern service. It was nice for a change, but not for me every week.


----------



## Barbarian

fishingcacher said:


> Here's my take. *Too many churches focus on bringing people to church rather than having ministries that reach out to the unchurched. We have become too church-centric.* JMHO. We have a blended worship but I think we spend too much time focusing on the singing and not enough time preparing our hearts for worship to hear the Lord speaking through the Pastor.


Totally agree, but IMO one of the reasons churches are moving toward the contemporary style that reaches the unchurced is because we, the members of these churches and "The Body of Christ" have quit spreading the message of Jesus Christ. The church feels compelled to become evangelical to their communities because 'we, the people' do not. Thus, many churches were/are shrinking and dying because there were no new "believer's" becoming members. They now see growth in numbers of new people at the risk of offending the original members. No matter our style of preference, we all have to become much more passionate and intentional about sharing the message of Jesus Christ to those in our lives. And we must do it as Christ did it, with love and compassion, not judgement. Just read this board and 'the christians' can be some of the most judgemental posters. Christ was only judgemental on the religious people. He was bold and honest, but very loving and full of grace with the non-religious folks of the day. Most of us christians now days are just the opposite. We judge those Christ had compassion on, and we are compassionate on those Christ scolded. Obviously all just my opinion, b ut hopefully food for thought.


----------



## danduhman

Some churches now offer what is called a blended service with a little of both


----------



## Mike B Fishin

I like a traditional service, I don't go to church to be entertained.


----------



## stryper

I believe God resides within us as opposed to a church, that said...
I was raised Roman Catholic,and just try and find a traditional latin mass somewhere.

Since then I have been to MANY differant churches, denominational and non-denominational.

The musical rock concert atmoshpere of many churches today also annoys me, but that being said religion has become a big bussiness and adding to your congregation is a primary focus. Best achieved thru focusing on the younger worshiper. And as anglers, well know we need to "match the hatch" if we want to atract our quarry as it were. Hence music and performances that annoy some.

While in Texas 2 weeks ago I took it upon myself as Christians's Godfather to take/expose him to worship God in a church. I explained to him my plan to take him to a Shabbat Friday night, either 2nd. Baptist or Lakewood Saturday and St. Michaels on Sunday. I asked him if he had ever seen any of those on TV and he replied asking if we needed to buy tickets to go see the TV preachers ! <G> (he just turned 10)
Kind of indicitive of the mindset no?

As it turned out, we only made St. Michaels but he was fine with that.

I look at it this way, if the message/sermon is worth the music then maybe thats our little cross to bear. As long as I feel I have connected to God in some personal form then I am happy. I too have almost walked out of service because of the hootin' hollerin' but I well remember actually praying for it to stop, well the next song was a solo female, she sang Amazing Grace, and it even now brings tears just thinking about it.

God has a plan for us, and maybe if we pray hard enough he will let us in on it.


----------



## dme1111

I don't believe either service is what makes a difference. Its kinda like this, I love chinese food my wife does not, she likes mexican food. Is one of us more right than the other? No, we are just satisfied with different tasting foods... Same with church. I believe what makes a difference on Sundays is when believers come to church prepared. What I mean is that church should be the overflow of ones personal walk with God. Church should not be satisfying you, church is for relationship. Jesus should satisfy you in the quiet place with Him. Just my two cents.


----------



## FishinFoolFaron

I was raised Catholic and drifted away from the church about 30 years ago because of family issues (dad started running around and parents thus got divorced).
Was very disappointed with the preacher's opinions on the issue, but did not lose faith.
I have always believed that God is our Father and Jesus is our Saviour and have not lost faith.
I have not sought out an organized church because I believe my faith is strong and most people who promote it have alterior motives, with all the sexual abuse allegations and all.
My wife and I were married by what I would consider a non-denominiational preacher. We would like to find a congregation to worship with. I prefer traditional worship while she prefers the more modern worship. She does does not have the religious background that I possess, but I think we can find common ground. Isn't hope the basis of all religion?

God bless all of you.


----------



## Out of the rough

*God's word*

We finally found a place that put's God' word above everything else. Our pastor teaches using expository style and gives us his best to share with us God's word and direction for our lives in order to get God's word outside the walls of the church to the people who dont hear it. I spent 5 years attending places that use drama, concerts, gimmicks and giveaways etc etc etc. I always felt something was amiss. Once I found a home that puts God's word first, the rest of the stuff came easy. We do have a band and they do an occasional drama but the bottom line is, we are being equipped to minister to the people that come into our lives by hearing and learning God's word to us verse by verse. May I suggest that you visit some churches that teach the Bible and the rest of the stuff will fall into line. Just my two cents. angelsm


----------



## fishingcacher

Out of the rough said:


> We finally found a place that put's God' word above everything else. Our pastor teaches using expository style and gives us his best to share with us God's word and direction for our lives in order to get God's word outside the walls of the church to the people who dont hear it. I spent 5 years attending places that use drama, concerts, gimmicks and giveaways etc etc etc. I always felt something was amiss. Once I found a home that puts God's word first, the rest of the stuff came easy. We do have a band and they do an occasional drama but the bottom line is, we are being equipped to minister to the people that come into our lives by hearing and learning God's word to us verse by verse. May I suggest that you visit some churches that teach the Bible and the rest of the stuff will fall into line. Just my two cents. angelsm


I could not agree more.


----------



## essayons75

My 2 cents. I go to a church like this and I love the traditional Baptist Hymnal songs sung traditionally, but here is why I love my current, more contemporary church.

1. It is growing, so more people are accepting Christ. Is your church growing?

2. The most important people in a church are the youth. The strong Christian youths are bringing some sanity to their schools and peer pressure situations, and they are the future of the church. Most of them wouldn't know "Bringing in the Sheaves" if it tapped them on the shoulder. They did not grow-up in a traditional church. They grew-up in that one.

3. The most important part of church is fellowship with other Christians, and worship.

Dr. Kevin Leman has a saying about Christians critical of other Christians (which you did not do, you were critical of the service, which is your right). He says, "Don't let the Pharaohs bring you down." He is referring to the Pharaohs in the Old Testament that criticized how some worshipped. I am no Bible scholar, so feel free to correct me on that.

JMHO.


----------



## Super Dave

this thread is very interesting to me and really hit a nerve. I quit going to church many many years ago because of exactly what is being described above. I couldn't stand the guitars and the bands, people roaming around the altar during sevice, and many other changes that were made in the church. I no longer felt that the church service was a worship of God. I despise the money grubbing mega churches. Apparently I am not alone since the religion I was raised with is in a severe decline in this country. I was raised Catholic.


----------



## word-doctor

I think you have a very mature notion of worshipping together. I am a prime target for the "modern" approach, but find it much harder and less moving to sing along with the mid-tempo modern stuff. I like to play "Nearer My God to Thee" and "Ezekiel Saw the Wheel" on a 12 string, but only by myself!


----------



## activescrape

I guess I am just very fortunate. Our church has a very contemporary worship team, laced with traditional hyms, scripture and bunches of young people worshipping the Lord. My grandmother wouldn't recognize it, but God certainly does. I prefer the hymns, even if they do rearrange some of them. But my son plays guitar in the band, he's 26, do you know what a blessing that is. And I can look over and see my 16 year old daughter with a bunch of her friends praising God with everything she's got.

So, I don't care that it's a little to loud for me or that the words of lots of the songs have not been etched into my brain since I was 5. I praise God right along with them, for what he is doing in their lives, the lives of their friends and the lives of all of us. 

We are among the old fogies there now, gladly rejoicing in the vitality of the church.

Our pastor also teaches by exegeting (sp) the scripture. He pulls no punches, these kids get GOD'S word, no watering down.

I travel the country rebuilding churches after natural disasters. It is very sad to see how many churches have just died out because they refused to adapt.

I do love the old hymns, they are like putting on an old comfortable pair of shoes, someday these songs these kids sing now will be their old hymns, and they will remember how the Spirit spoke to them when they worshipped God, singing them when they were young.

There are traditional services still out there, full of good people. I just get such a fullfillment out of seeing my children worshipping that there is no where else I would rather be.


----------



## daparson

Fascinating Read. Just a couple of observations. 

1) Our assumption that the style of worship/music we like is what pleases God more. Or a derivative - God is pleased with my style better ... or ... my worship style is more authentic than yours. 

2) If its new, then it must not be of God - or the older traditional way is always better. Seems like the Pharisee's in Jesus day had this view.

3) There is nothing in Christian Circles that is more divisive, more personal and has caused more fights than Christian Music. This isn't just true today - the hymns we love were rejected as contemporary music by the church at one time. Satan loves a good church brew-ha-ha .... and music has provided quite a few.

My thoughts. God loves authenticity - period. I have seen phoniness, performances, and showboating in all styles of worship ... all styles of music ... and amoung preachers too. Honestly, I am guilty of it myself at times.

Some of the stuff that has been sung in past days is nauseating to me - but it usually centers around lyrics rather than styles of music. There has been music written that is just really lousy theologically and shallow enough for a nat to stand in. Much of the music today has reclaimed good theology and depth. Some styles I like ... some I don't. Also ... just because a song is good theologically and you enjoy it .... doesn't mean it is a good song for the congregation to sing together.

Regardless of the church worship style, music, drama, instruments or no instruments - if it isn't done with a pure heart - a heart longing to hear from and worship God ... well ... simply put ... it's empty of life.

I once heard an illustration of an Angel watching God observe a Service of Worship. The sanctuary was filled, choir singing, insturments playing, but only a few voices could be heard by God and the Angel. Finally the Angel asked why this was ... God says ... "I only hear what is offered with a pure heart." I often wonder if God is able to hear what I offer in my worship to Him most Sundays.

Worship isn't about me .... it is about Him. I have often wondered if there is a style of music God doesn't like .... gansta rap maybe? (smile)

This is really hard guys .... keep wrestling ... keep your eyes on Him ... and the rest will fall into place.

Peace.
Mark

Oh ... just more food for thought. If the only worship you do is on Sunday ... you are missing out on so much. When you have a personal time of worship ... you get to pick the music you like! (smile)


----------



## br1006

This thread really hits home w/ me! We have been members of the same church for 22 years. When we started attending we were meeting in the gym on folding chairs and the church was fairly small. Over the years we have grown in to a MEGA church w/ over 5500 members. We now have 5 services on Sunday with 3 traditional in the sanctuary and 2 contemporary services in our North Campus building across the street that is basically a double gymanasium w/ a stage.

It breaksdown like this on a typical Sunday. Traditional services approx 300 in attendance, usually older but not entirely, many men in suits or dressed nicely.

Contemporary - packed, younger, most in jeans.

Result - split campus, many of the people I use to interact w/ now I rarley see because they are at one service and I am the other. 

My church has changed dramatically over the years and I do not care for MOST of the changes nor does my family. As a result we have fallen out of attending and giving etc... I haved served on boards, led ministry groups, given talks, taught bible study for jr & high school boys etc... for years. Now nothing! 

My family and I have recently begun a search for a new church home and am having a very difficult time finding a church that is scripture based, vibrant and, full of people who have servant hearts.

Worship styles vary as much as fishing lures do! We prefer a traditional worship service and not the rock concert with very little prayer time. Here is a perfect example, for years before service officially started one of the Jr. Pastors would come up and ask everyone as they were getting seated etc.... to spend some time in prayer preparing themselves for worship and invited people up to the rail to pray as well and always asked us to pray for the pastor to help deliver gods word to us in a meaningful way. This part of worship has been eliminated now!

Communion - to me this is a very special personal moment. I have always taken communion kneeling at the rail my entire life! Now the church has people file up and do the rip and dip! What the heck is that! 

OK I just realized how long this post is! I told you it hit very close to home to me too!

God bless and everyone worship in the way that brings you closer to the lord!


----------



## chazbo

br1006 said:


> Communion - to me this is a very special personal moment. I have always taken communion kneeling at the rail my entire life! Now the church has people file up and do the rip and dip! What the heck is that!


I've never heard it called rip and dip before........I may have to use that one sometime.... :smile:

The craziest thing I ever saw was McCommunion that we did at out church once. (I think everyone was embarrassed afterwards) They passed out these little containers of grape juice (Like the OJ at McDonalds)....in the top there was a tab you pulled back, to find your bread (or wafer if you prefer).........It was hard to keep a straight face...

I even found a link: http://www.booksofthebible.com/p70.html


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

br1006 said:


> Communion - to me this is a very special personal moment. I have always taken communion kneeling at the rail my entire life! Now the church has people file up and do the rip and dip! What the heck is that!


Haha...yep - this is also how communion is being done at my Church. We used to spend time at the alter, receive communion, pray, then back to our seat. Now it's: line 'em up, dip it, move it out. It's NOT because there are more Church members there...because there aren't. In fact...I'd venture a guess to say that when I previously was active in my Church the congregation was larger than it is now. I think attendence is shrinking.


----------



## essayons75

daparson said:


> Fascinating Read. Just a couple of observations.
> 
> 2) If its new, then it must not be of God - or the older traditional way is always better. *Seems like the Pharisee's in Jesus day had this view*.
> 
> Yeah, Pharisee's is what I meant in my earlier post, not Pharaohs. Told you that I am not a bible scholar.


----------



## HumblePerchJerker

I have enjoyed reading this post because it seems most all churches are involved in change today. 

Most of you probably recognize the name John Bisagno, retired pastor of Houston First Baptist. Check out his book on these things called "Inside Information" that touches on this topic as well as others.

Then, if you like to read a little, check out the fiction book "The Shack" which (in my opinion) reveals that God cares far more about a "relationship" with us than anything else. It's a splendid writing that really reveals the stark difference between 'Religion' and 'Relationship'. 

My church has been through all the preceding issues and I have, from time to time, expressed dissatisfaction about these same things.

However, reading the two books mentioned has changed my mind. If we truly do have a relationship, there are many more important things to spend time on.

Blessings,

HPJ


----------

